# Excision lesion CPT code



## kumeena (Feb 26, 2012)

Good morning ,

Please some one help me with the following. If my answer is wrong please explain to me how to calculate.

Lesion size                    2.6cm x2.1cmx.5cm
Specimen size               2.9cm x2.3cmx.7cm
Defect size                    Length=3.1cm    width=2.6cm 

should I code from specimen? (2.9 x 2.3) 6.67 cm?

Benign lesion of arm; simple closure       11406?

Malignant lesion of nose; layer closure    11646 & 12053

Thank you


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 26, 2012)

You do not add or multiply anything when given dimensions.  You take the largest dimension as the size.  What you add is when the provider gives you the lesion size and then the margins then you add the margin on each side of the largest dimension, such as 2.6x2.1x.5 with 2cm margins wold then be the largest dimension 2.6+2+2 for the 2 cm on each side for a size of 6.6.  
However you did not get this info you have length width and depth of the lesion and the specimen and the defect.  since he did not give you margins then you go with the largest dimension from the specimen since that is what was excised so the largest excised diameter is 2.9 cm so select the appropriate code for that size.


----------



## kumeena (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank you Debra.

Have a nice weekend

thank you once again


----------

